# Injured Adult/Young?



## Suisei (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi

Today I found what seems to be an adult pigeon that seemed injured. On closer inspection it was missing feathers from wing to tail on it's left side as if it was attacked by a cat. I know the area is a feral cats spot but the people bringing food to the cats also leave food for the pigeons.

This one seemed weak and unable to fly and at this time of the year the heat goes high on the parking lots, where it was.

I brought it home, have already put a heating pad under it, on low, in a secluded space and it's also eating and drinking on it's own.

Overall looks alert but very tame and calm. Would like to know if it's a young pigeon or not. It's got a black beak but top of it is totally naked, no colors, just a greyish tone. Is why I suspect it's a young one.

I have another rescue at home, a mourning dove. But that's my first bird rescue ever. I don't know much about age or what kind of pigeon this might be. It would be nice if someone would help me. I got pics of the poor thing but not sure if I can publish them here.

Any help is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Are you talking about the cere on the bird? If you are, all pigeons have a cere, which is a fleshy covering of the nostrils. 
If he has little yellow tufts all over his head, he has a lack of feathers under his beak/on his chin, or few feathers under the wings it means he's still young.

Any pictures of him so we can see how bad he/she is?

and odds are it's just a common feral pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pics would help a lot. If he was caught by a cat, then he should receive antibiotics asap, as they carry a bacteria which can make the bird very ill. It could kill him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Pics would help a lot. If he was caught by a cat, then he should receive antibiotics asap, as they carry a bacteria which can make the bird very ill. It could kill him.


Agree with the antibiotics asap. 
As to it just being a common feral pigeon...those are wonderful and underrated. Our pets are former ferals.


----------



## Suisei (Jun 1, 2015)

Here are the pics I took after it ate a lil bit yesterday.





































As I said, there was no blood at all anywhere and it was as if a "chunk" of the feathers was ripped away, like very clean (no mauling signs). I also noticed it's left leg does have a bump on the leg itself, just a bit higher from the toes. (I apologize for the lack of good terminology as I'm new to it and also trying to translate).

I live in Puerto Rico. Closest "proper" pet shop is an hour away. I can check at an agro shop (horses, gardening) for antibiotics if anyone tells me which kind I should get.

It flew with some effort to a makeshift nest I had for my tiny dove and it's been comfortable there. Poops are coming just fine and it's starting to look more alert and curious about the place it's in.

@ klawfran3 - And I think, yes, it's the ceres. Face does have a bit of lack of feathers but might be from the whole ordeal.

I'm also starting to believe maybe it wasn't a cat attack but maybe a hit or an accident with a car's tire as the place I found it is a fast food parking lot and they come really close to the cars if people have left litter.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He should be treated for canker, as the lack of feathering under the neck are a symptom of canker. Can you get things online?
If a cat did get him, and you don't know for sure what happened to him, without antibiotics, you are taking a chance.


----------



## Suisei (Jun 1, 2015)

Found amoxicillin at the agro. They told me one pill daily, diluted in water should help, for five days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you put meds in a birds drinking water, you can not be sure that they get enough, as you cannot control how much they drink.


----------



## Suisei (Jun 1, 2015)

Is there another way to give the antibiotic? As I stated previously, I'm new to having pigeons. Advise accompanied with how to do it would help me a great deal.

And how do I check it for canker for sure?

If the feathers missing are from the attack or event the pigeon was involved, I don't want to give anything that's not needed.

For the time being, it's eating well and drinking very well without issues. I'll be getting a dropper for the antibiotic.

I do apologize if I seem not to be reading the rest of the blog and finding all the advise that must be on each topic. Can only check the blog once or twice daily. I really appreciate all the help that's been given so far.

Almost forgot, no, I can't get things online, they take too long (week and half or more in some cases.)


----------



## Suisei (Jun 1, 2015)

Update

4th day of antibiotics, it's trying to use it's leg more, eating and drinking just fine and feathers starting to sprout.

I'll return to the agro and see if they have any advice on canker and hopefully something to treat it.

It got named Mac, tho my niece insists in calling it Macareno (go figures).

I did give him a bath, very warm water and some dawn detergent then covered till dry over the heating pad. After the bath if started to groom itself, something I didnt saw it doing at all since I brought it in. (was covered in some sort of grease and was stinking like garbage) But now it's happily grooming all it's feathers. The head is still covered in grease as I didnt dare getting it soapy. Feels like a helmet but at least is not a full body casket like before.

Overall looking good, very curious and alert.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think you'll get anything for canker there. Most tropical fish stores sell Fish Zole, which would be Metronidazole. But you would have to check to be sure that it doesn't contain anything else, as sometimes it does now, and you can't use the one with the wormer in it. If you can get that, you can use it to treat for canker, which would be a good idea, as anything that stresses a pigeon out a lot often will cause canker. So would be a good idea to treat for it. Can you look way down his throat with a flashlight and see if anything down there?


----------



## Suisei (Jun 1, 2015)

I did look inside it's beak and there's nothing, it's clean and light pink in color. I checked pics of canker and there's nothing similar tho now I know it can be inside in theo organs.

The ceres is turning white-ish and new feathers started to grow on the bald areas of the face tho none on it's throat yet.

Last time I went to the agro, they even had fish there (shakes head). I think seeing as there aren't any pet shops around they have taken the spot and are bringing quite a variety of animal care to the area. Not fancy stuff but feeders, meds, animal gear. They might be able to tell me where to find what I need if they don't sell it. Just surprised about what they had there now. (was a long time since my last visit)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't always see canker in the throat. But you often can in one this young, but not always.


----------



## Suisei (Jun 1, 2015)

Update

The missing feathers are all coming out and finally covering his exposed back. He's eating with gusto and drinking. Now standing on both legs more and even flying closer to me to stand on my fan and singing for a bit.

Found no canker meds on any of the agro's I went, tho one of them did had pigeons for sale. They told me that as long as it looked alert and was eating well, to give the pigeon a bit of time to see if the feathers would grow back as it could have been due to the stress it was in. (Any other thoughts on this I would appreciate.)

This is the makeshift next he claimed as his own.









Tried to make a closeup of his face.









Also, this is my other rescue, a mourning dove. He's been very vigilant over the new addition but so far, no fights and no invading each other space. (they have separate food bowls and water) I got him after a strong wind took the nest down. The sibling died from the fall. Was able to hand raise him thanks to some feeding videos I found but came out too tame to return to the wild due to my lack of knowledge about how to keep it wild.









The only reason they are togheter in this pic that was taken last week was to coax the new rescue to eat as it wasn't very enthusiastic as it is now. The strategy worked for him.


----------



## Suisei (Jun 1, 2015)

This pigeon was successfully released. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am happy the bird recovered. Thank you for helping him.


----------

